# Removal of dew claws in adult dogs



## {97702} (10 April 2018)

Has anyone had it done?  I know it is quite a significant op in an older dog, but Flick (small white greyhound) does keep tearing hers and I am wondering whether it would be easier to have them taken off 

Flick is 11 years old now so I am reluctant - although she is rather speshul and has injured herself a lot over the years she hasn't had many anaesthetics.  Her heart is clear (thank goodness, I am too used to CKCS.....) so I am dithering....


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 April 2018)

Re anaesthetic, the vet reminded me they monitor, they&#8217;ll have a tube down the trachea, so it&#8217;s quite safe (see Aru&#8217;s post on my abscess won&#8217;t heal thread on here)

Bear has had two operations to chop front dew claws when they&#8217;ve split but they didn&#8217;t remove them, mores the shame. He has a rear dew claw which was supposed to be removed during neutering, I think the vet forgot.


----------



## {97702} (10 April 2018)

Yes I saw Aru's post - I thought it was very reassuring    I always did the whole thing with Islay when I had her - pre-op bloods, on a drip while she was under, constant monitoring - it cost a fortune but i felt it was worth it   I suppose with the dew claw thing, it seems to be more of a thing of vanity/convenience if I can put it like that?  I suppose that is what makes me cautious about proceeding


----------



## conniegirl (10 April 2018)

I didn&#8217;t know this was an option!
My lads dew claws grow like no body&#8217;s business but he will not let anyone anywhere near them and trying to get to them is the only time he has ever threatened to bite and meant it!
I think someone has cut them too short at some point and hurt him, possibly repeatedly!
I have to get him sedated by the vet every time they start getting too long and need a trim.
I&#8217;ve tried just about anything else and he it totally happy with me handling his paws but bring out the nail clippers and he totally freaks out!

For what it&#8217;s worth, my 14 yr old golden retriever had an anaesthetic to remove a tumour and he was absolutely fine! He is now 17!


----------



## Clodagh (11 April 2018)

I had my lurchers taken off when she was spayed and had her hernia done. No idea how old she was, but about 2 they thought.
She had to wear front bandages for a while - 10 days I think - but that was it. It saved a lot of blood!


----------



## Moobli (11 April 2018)

It&#8217;s not an op I&#8217;d have done on an older dog unless it meant a significant improvement in every day life for the dog in question.  I&#8217;ve had dogs rip their front dewclaws (never had a dog with rear) but it&#8217;s usually just meant a split in the claw without any huge blood loss or drama.
If you trust your vet, have a chat about the pros and cons and make a decision based on their advice?


----------



## pippixox (11 April 2018)

Had our 2 yo GSD huge tear dye claws removed while neutered. They were huge and easier to get rid of at the time. Healed very easily.
I would weigh up the risk of old dog but if they are regularly hurting themselves it may be worth it


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 April 2018)

Not something I have ever needed to do,  but I don't think it is an op I would rush in to with a dog of Flick's age   Not so much the GA,  which are very safe nowadays,  but because I believe it can be quite painful post op and take a while to  heal.   Could you perhaps just wrap them in a bit of vet wrap to reduce the risk when exercising her.


----------



## Aru (11 April 2018)

Back or front?
 I wouldnt be keen to take off the front ones at all as they tend to be very well attached and a ****** to get to heal after the op in an adult dog. Plus a lot of dogs use their dewclaws as a functional finger on their front legs.tendons etc all present.its similar to amputating a toe but harder to heal due to the location-areas of movement and a lot of tension(very little excess skin to pull) mean that wounds breakdown easily and require weeksto months to heal as an open wound.
Backs im generally happy to remove. Most are poorly attached and they apparently are be more likely to catch when taking fast turns etc.they also are a ****** to heal in an adult though unless they have loose skin.

I believe the flyball ppl have some sort of wrap or special gauntlet thibgy they put over them to stop injuries though...might be worth looking into


----------



## blackcob (11 April 2018)

Baa baa baa what everyone else has said - I wouldn't worry about the anaesthetic but getting them healed can be a PITA. There's no cone, bandage or contraption that can be applied to a pointy hound with a pointy snout that will prevent them interfering with a dressing on a front leg.


----------



## {97702} (11 April 2018)

blackcob said:



			Baa baa baa what everyone else has said - I wouldn't worry about the anaesthetic but getting them healed can be a PITA. There's no cone, bandage or contraption that can be applied to a pointy hound with a pointy snout that will prevent them interfering with a dressing on a front leg. 

Click to expand...

Ha ha believe me, I know that VERY well after Hoovers deer-chasing injury and Millies deer-chasing injury  

Thanks for all the feedback everyone it is greatly appreciated - I shall take no action and tell Flick to be more flipping careful    Ironically she ripped her dew claw last time when she was hurling around a field like a puppy, she looked so sweet - and then she came to grief! Speshul dog.....


----------



## deb_l222 (11 April 2018)

Lévrier;13756535 said:
			
		


			Ha ha believe me, I know that VERY well after Hoovers deer-chasing injury and Millies deer-chasing injury  

Thanks for all the feedback everyone it is greatly appreciated - I shall take no action and tell Flick to be more flipping careful    Ironically she ripped her dew claw last time when she was hurling around a field like a puppy, she looked so sweet - and then she came to grief! Speshul dog.....
		
Click to expand...

Buy the half size vet wrap, in pink preferably, a matchy matchy headband and send her out looking like an 80's throwback aerobics obsessive.  She will soon learn not to damage her nails 

I haven't personal experience of dew claws (Rufus was already minus his when he came to me) but I had a Kiera who had a deformed toe removed (front toe) and it healed up perfectly within a few weeks.  Had to bandage it quite a bit because she was a clumsy so and so and kept catching the stitches but it healed well.


----------



## seaofdreams (11 April 2018)

I have some little boots for my greyhound for when I take her to agility and i put them on if I know she is potentially going to do zoomies in a large open space as that's when she tends to catch them! They are from Forrest fleece.


----------



## {97702} (11 April 2018)

I think I am going to wrap the WHOLE greyhound gang in bubble wrap..... on a short walk tonight Flick pulled her dew claw again so it started to bleed, and Hoov knocked the scabs off his sore leg so that started to bleed.....

Anyhow, thank you seaofdreams, I think I am going to kit the whole lot out in little boots!  I shall google this evening


----------



## seaofdreams (12 April 2018)

Lévrier;13756723 said:
			
		


			I think I am going to wrap the WHOLE greyhound gang in bubble wrap..... on a short walk tonight Flick pulled her dew claw again so it started to bleed, and Hoov knocked the scabs off his sore leg so that started to bleed.....

Anyhow, thank you seaofdreams, I think I am going to kit the whole lot out in little boots!  I shall google this evening 

Click to expand...

They are a nightmare aren't they!  I often think mine needs a coat of bubble wrap!


----------



## CrazyMare (12 April 2018)

Seaofdreams, do you have a link to the boots? Want to take our greyhounds away on holiday again, but last time, Lucky got sore paws on the stoney tracks. Would like the option of boots.


----------



## maisie06 (12 April 2018)

Lévrier;13756189 said:
			
		


			Has anyone had it done?  I know it is quite a significant op in an older dog, but Flick (small white greyhound) does keep tearing hers and I am wondering whether it would be easier to have them taken off 

Flick is 11 years old now so I am reluctant - although she is rather speshul and has injured herself a lot over the years she hasn't had many anaesthetics.  Her heart is clear (thank goodness, I am too used to CKCS.....) so I am dithering....
		
Click to expand...

My parents rescued a Yorkie that was in a terrible state, he had dew claws all round that had been damaged by catching on everything, the ones on his back legs used to get caught against each other - he was about 9 when they got him and we took him to the vet who was happy to remove them, agreeing with me that they were causing problems - the op went very well and recovery was simple, he was a much happier dog after as he could run and play unheeded. Hope it goes well for yours.


----------

